# stereo sin entrada rca



## ADOLF666AR (Sep 13, 2007)

saludos,amigos,les comento me compre un stereo voxson vcd-306mp,con usb y tarjeta sd y
entrada rca, pero resulta que al momernto de leer los mp3, no lee por carpetas,sino todas las canciones en una unica lista de reproduccion, como en su caja decia salida rca pense que podia
enchufarle un dvd portatil viendo la pelicula en la pantalla del dvdy escuchar el audio de la pelicula del dvd por los parlantes del auto,pero eso no ocurre cuando conecto el dvd,el sonido se reproduce por los parlantes del auto pero conjuntamente con el sonido de la radio. cuando hise revizar mi equipo el tecnico me dijo que en realidad mi stereo no tiene entrada rca sino salida rca y por eso se mezclan el sonido del dvd y el de la radio, ademas me hiozo notar que mi stereo solo tiene tres modos(radio,cd,usb-sd) no tiene modo auxiliar o tape que me permita agragarle el dvd.
preguntando a la gente me hanm dicho que una solucion seria asgrandar la salida rca pero no
hay ninguna garantia de que quede bien.
que puedo hacer amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

No comprendo eso de "agrandar", si es salida morira salida.
Lo que se deberia hacer es fabricar otra entrada.
Si el tecnico es competente es posible pero riesgoso


----------

